# Blades cutting different heights



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I had to replace one of my blades.
I leveled the deck as much as possible.
What I am noticing is that the blades are cutting at different heights.
I don't think I got the deck leveled perfectly, but I don't think it's off as much as the difference in the height that the blades are cutting.
Could it be that the blades are just that different from each other, and they are cutting at different heights?


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Is there a spacer or washers not in the right spot?
Or didn't go back on at all? Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe a little clarification would be useful. Are you saying there is a noticeable stepped difference in cutting height between blades or the the cut height tappers from across the width of the deck?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you have the old blades..lay flat compare.
Maybe double check see if setted right.


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry about that. Yes. There is a noticeable stepped difference in cutting height between blades. That's why I was wondering if it was caused by the newer blade. I'm going to take the deck off to see if anything obvious is wrong. 
I don't have the old blade.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I recommend not taking the deck off. The reason being is you have very little to reference to once it's off. As far as both blades being installed with the same correct hardware or that a blade is on upside down, that can be determined just as well with the deck on.

There is a couple of ways to determine left to right blade compatibility.

*1)* park the tractor on a flat surface and use a gauge to measure from flat surface to blade cutting edge. Check both blades and both cutting edges of each blade. I use a shop made gauge that's fool proof and the tape measure stays in in its respective location for other uses. 

*2)* Being there is *" a noticeable stepped difference in cutting height between blades "* change locations with the two blades and the stepped difference side will change.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with stickerpicker, don't take the deck off! If you only made one change and it is the one new blade, then that should point you in the right direction. Is the new blade the one that is leaving the grass longer? Sure sounds like it might be on upside down. You need to look and compare the way both blades are mounted and make sure they are the same kind of blade. I just change my blade and although the part numbers are the same, the new blade is different than the original and not nearly as good as the old one.


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I know that they are different, but I could have put it on upside down. I'll check that. The old one actually said "grass side".


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If its not the blade I have seen the housings crack, and allow the blade to drop down on one side causing it to cut shorter. They are cast aluminium.


----------

